# To tell or not to tell? That is the ???



## F1 fan (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all, during school today I thought about telling all my professors about my problem. I want them to know, becasue I feel that my grades suffer a great deal because of this condition, and I know I would be a much better student if I could take tests in an alternate fashion. For example, when I get a test in class, I try as fast as possible to get it done, I hardly read the questions. I read all the chapters, but sitting quietly in class creats a huge ammount of anxiety. My grades aren't teribble, 2.975 GPA. But I think it's unfair for me that I have to take exams in a rushed fashion, and I think I should graduate with a 3.5 or higher. Have you told you professors/teachers about your condtition? If so, has it helped you in anyway?Thanks,Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

hey--i've just recently started telling profs, and i'm already in the 2nd year of my masters degree! but i discovered something interesting--my university's centre for students with disabilities actually considers ibs a valid disability, and if you register with them, you can get special allowances for things like being late to class a lot, and for exams (eg. writing at a separate time so it's not disruptive if you have to go use the bathroom, etc.) if it's a problem, i would definately talk to your profs first, and if they're not responsive, see if you can register with your schools csd equivalent.i was always really nervous about telling profs, but now that i've started, they've been much more understanding than i expected. i had looked into registering with the csd, and then didn't even have to because of the good reception that i got!good luck!midge.


----------



## F1 fan (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Midge,I think I'm gonna start on Monday, I'm a little afraid to say anything, but I know it could only help me and once I tell one professor I will be able to tell all of them.Thanks agianSteve


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, I know it's terrifying and embarrasing the first time, but I think only good can come of it. I find you get a lot more leeway, and also they're more willing to catch you up on stuff you miss. Hope it goes well!midge.


----------



## francesm10 (Oct 26, 2004)

I am worried about telling my profs. Or maybe embarrased! I feel like my digestive problems are just that, MY problems. The only reason I talk about them here is because everyone here has problems too and we are all anonymous. I will have to look into the disability thing at my school, but I doubt they have something like that. Canada seems to allow for more valid illnesses than the US does, everything here is just an inconvenience it seems!


----------



## F1 fan (Nov 3, 2004)

I told my nutrition prof on monday. That class is the worst for me as far as symptoms. She was really understanding towards my condition and is allowing me to take the rest of the exams after class (by myself, and if I want, I can stand up) I feel so relieved that I told her and now I am going to tell the rest of my profs.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Well done F1 Fan! you've taken a massive step and trust me, it'll do u the world of good!


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

I hint towards my teacher that there's something wrong, usually I just refer to it as a "stress-induced stomach problem" which usually is enough to make them understand. Recently I had to go into it with more detail with a Russian professor, but she was very understanding and it's going to be a really big help to have an "ally". In my opinion, there really is no reason not to tell people- I'm very open about it with my friends, although I rarely say "Irritable Bowel Syndrome"...IBS sounds much more friendly...and if they ask what it stands for, they've asked ;-) Congratulations on telling your first teacher- everything's going to go uphill from there


----------



## JLo (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow F1 fan, that's great! Mine's been getting worse in all of my classes, but so far I just can't bring myself to say anything. I thought maybe e-mailing them would be easier; they'd probably know who I am if I mentioned that I'm the girl who leaves for a while every class! I don't know though. All my classes are pretty small, so I think everyone would notice and wonder why I wasn't there everytime we had a test. Hearing that you got through it though gives me more hope. Maybe next week!


----------



## F1 fan (Nov 3, 2004)

Jlo, I was going to tell them by e mail, but I find it to be easier to tell people in person, so they can ask you questions about it if they want. When I told me teacher, she questioned me about when the symptoms occur and how she can help. I was scared to tell her right up until I said it. I just told myself that I wasn't going to leave her office without telling her. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

F1, I'm so proud of you!!! I'm glad that it went so well, results wise. It's such a relief, isn't it? Well done!midge.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm only in 8th grade and I'm a girl... but all of my teachers except my guy one know about it and they understand greatly


----------



## 13864 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey guys! F1 fan I have something interesting for.I came across an absolutely fantastic animated 3D Formula 1 screensaver. It's so realistic that I couldn't believe my eyes! They got a free version too. Check it out: http://www.astrogemini.com/formula.html


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Agree with midge.I totally feel you on this one, F1. My grades are way-gone from IBS.The only reason I've come this far has been leaning on pure smarts rather than fitting the good-student mold that IBS is not conducive to.


----------

